# BRE Real Estate Racing Team recruiting for 2010



## BRE (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi folks,

I am the general manager of the BRE Real Estate Racing Team, based in Denver. We have been one of the top racing teams in the Rocky Mountain region over the past five years as the Rocky Mountain Spine & Sport Cycling Team (you may have seen us in the bright orange and white kits). BRE Real Estate (www.bre-realestate.com) is our new title sponsor for 2010. Other than the name change, we're the same team of good friends, good racers, and great people that we have been since 2005. 

We're looking for a few good new recruits for 2010 for all of our categories - category 1,2,3 and 4 men, women, and if you want to do some mountain bike racing we'll have a small squad for that as well.

Please feel free to email me at andrew at bre-racing dot com and I would be happy to talk to you and give you all the details.

A few years ago we posted on here and came away with about six great recruits - all of whom are still with us! I hope we'll have the same luck with you for 2010.

Thanks for your time,
Andrew


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Check your email. :thumbsup:


----------

